# Ugly Bonnie



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Check out her story http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/bonnie-39739/

The picture's are terrible sorry :?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ugly? Hardly!! She's cute!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL She will be cute, right now she's rather ugly.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Def. not the most attractive horse, but I wouldn't call her ugly.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Hideous! Why don't I just take her off your hands? ;-)


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Hmmm...nah.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

LOL, I've got a soft spot for bays... and chestnuts... grays, duns, buckskins, roans, blacks, browns, spotted ones.... 

hehe


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Is her skin a little dry? I don't think she's just darling!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

HEY I'M NOT UGLY!!! lol jk. my name is Bonnie btw.


----------



## easyluckyfree (Sep 28, 2009)

She's certainly not ugly. But once you're done with her I can expect to to be beyond beautiful. Aw<3


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yea her skin is a bit dry and she is VERY dirty. I tried to brush her out as much as possible but she probably won't get clean until it's warm enough to bath her. 

I think she will look alot better next summer once she is in shape, clean and in condition.


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

I agree! She's very cute and adorable! Hehe.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Malory


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Aww she's not THAT bad. 
She is a pretty colour. Pretty close to Bree in the winter. 
I expect to see you too pulling cows with THAT front end! :shock:

Just compare to her Trace - She looks like a Halter horse then. :lol:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

So not ugly. Very sweet looking and that goes a long way to erase anything that anyone would call not pretty.


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

she is lovely, not a bit ugly and will be amazing once she has more condition on.


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree! She's adorable!


----------



## xXMysteryXx (Oct 26, 2009)

I think she's beautiful! Espessially if you washed her and made her all pretty... I like making things girly!!! lol


----------

